# Church plateform lights



## gleeming (May 24, 2009)

Looking for ideas of kinds of lights to put in a church auditorium to light the stage. They have track lights right now. That have a little to many track heads on them. In the last three years have repaired/replaced several parts and have finally convinced them to change. What have you all used before? Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

gleeming said:


> Looking for ideas of kinds of lights to put in a church auditorium to light the stage. They have track lights right now. That have a little to many track heads on them. In the last three years have repaired/replaced several parts and have finally convinced them to change. What have you all used before? Any suggestions? Thanks


You convinced them to change without knowing an alternative?


----------



## gleeming (May 24, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You convinced them to change without knowing an alternative?


More like convinced them to explore options. But since I'm a member an doing the job pro bono, I'm pretty positive we are going to change.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

They need to bite the bullet and buy real stage lighting. I fought this for years with churches trying to use residential track lights and then being mad at me because it was inadequate.


----------



## gleeming (May 24, 2009)

amptech said:


> They need to bite the bullet and buy real stage lighting. I fought this for years with churches trying to use residential track lights and then being mad at me because it was inadequate.


This is exactly what I am wanting. They would like to get a cost idea and plan. But I have never designed a stage lighting plan of this size before and would like ideas of how to proceed. I would prefer to do this my self but am not against having to call in an expert... Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

gleeming said:


> This is exactly what I am wanting. They would like to get a cost idea and plan. But I have never designed a stage lighting plan of this size before and would like ideas of how to proceed. I would prefer to do this my self but am not against having to call in an expert... Any help would be appreciated.


I refer the church to a sound and lighting company. There are three in central Indiana I like to work with. They can start simple with a stage light bar setup that can upgrade to using a dimmer rack later on. They always end up going with a dimmer rack eventually.


----------



## gleeming (May 24, 2009)

amptech said:


> I refer the church to a sound and lighting company. There are three in central Indiana I like to work with. They can start simple with a stage light bar setup that can upgrade to using a dimmer rack later on. They always end up going with a dimmer rack eventually.


I'll look up some in my area I'm sure there is one around here thanks


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*church*

Here. Better make sure they have enough power up there! 

http://www.stagelights.com/Stage Lighting Packages.htm


----------

